# Some cyps hybrids in flower



## Dido (May 27, 2013)

One of my Sunny 




Another Sunny 




One of my Michael 




Ventricosum this was did not flower for a lot of years since i bought it


----------



## parvi_17 (May 27, 2013)

All are great, but I really like the Michael.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 27, 2013)

Nice looking Michael - not my favorite hybrid, but yours has nice color compared to others. Love Sunny.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 27, 2013)

Lovely flowers.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2013)

Yep, all nice.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice looking Michael - not my favorite hybrid, but yours has nice color compared to others. Love Sunny.



I think the same, my others are not as good, will sell most of them, this is the best but weak stems, the flowers are to big for them....

Only a few are great it is from Mr. Frosch himself, he remade it after not too much good onece showed up, to get a good one the best is to grow it from seed liek I did it. 
Hope my alba once will flower in a 1-2 years too


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2013)

lovely blooms!


----------

